# Are any inverts suitable for nano/desktop tanks (5 gallon and lower)?



## ResArk (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm entirely freshly new to the hobby of inverts. The closest I have to anything in this forum is a small colony of Red Cherry Shrimp.

I was wondering if there was any type of invert(be it beetle, scorp, pede, or spider) that can live comfortably in a 5 gallon tank. I'm a fan of nano enclosures but only if they are comfortable.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Anoplogaster (Dec 3, 2017)

Lots of options with a 5-gallon. What would you want most from an invert pet? Many species of tarantulas can live their entire lives in a 5-gallon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ResArk (Dec 3, 2017)

@Anoplogaster Something normally visible. It doesn't need to be diurnal as I'm used to nocturnal pets and appreciate them. But something that's visible would be nice! I'm interested mroe in beetles than anything. Also, not interested in tarantulas yet. As much as I know they are a great and interesting pet I just can't bring myself to get one haha


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 3, 2017)

Well, since you mentioned 'pedes consider their absolutely impressive escape ability, so the enclosure (5 gal or not) needs to be always a no escape one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Dec 3, 2017)

You can get a handful of blue death feigning beetles and make a sweet little desert scene. Cutest little things, and fun to watch while you work at your desk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ResArk (Dec 3, 2017)

@Anoplogaster Those are actually what peaked my interest! I couldn't think of the name haha. How many could you comfortable have in a 5 gallon? How about a 2.5? DO you have any care sheets for them?


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Dec 3, 2017)

I always recommend assassin bugs. A bit on the dangerous side but amazing display animals that are fun to watch and put on quite a show at feeding time. Currently I have close to 50 P. biguttatus adults living in a 2.5 gallon tank, so you could fit at least a hundred in a five gallon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ResArk (Dec 3, 2017)

@Salmonsaladsandwich As interesting as those seem, I think I'd like to stick with a non venomous/omnivore invert! Definitely interested in the Blue Death Feigning Beetles, but having trouble finding care guides.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 4, 2017)

With 5 gallons you've got heaps to choose from. I'm pretty sure blue death feigning beetles, other darkling beetles and certain scorpions will tolerate each other. Don't quote me on this though because I don't have experience with these particular inverts. Other than that you could always do millipedes, Isopods, centipedes, tarantulas, most true spiders, roaches, katydids, crickets, mantids, velvet ants, etc. the list goes on forever


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 4, 2017)

ResArk said:


> @Anoplogaster Those are actually what peaked my interest! I couldn't think of the name haha. How many could you comfortable have in a 5 gallon? How about a 2.5? DO you have any care sheets for them?


With blue death feigners, or really any desert tenebrionid species, give them a dry substrate (cocofiber/sand mix is good, but you can do just cocofiber if you want) with a damp corner. A couple hiding spots are appreciated and will be used on occasion to hide in or to climb on. Room temp is fine. Oats and dry cat/dog food are easy foods, with some fresh produce every now and then. A 2.5 gallon would house 10 or so pretty comfortably, 5 gallon you could easily double that.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Dec 4, 2017)

ResArk said:


> @Salmonsaladsandwich As interesting as those seem, I think I'd like to stick with a non venomous/omnivore invert! Definitely interested in the Blue Death Feigning Beetles, but having trouble finding care guides.


Well you did mention scorpions, spiders and pedes.


----------



## Mrnoerah (Dec 4, 2017)

I would say go with the blue death beetles and you could always throw in some darking beetles with them(my personal favorite beetle) like others said just give em' some dry substrate and a damp corner and keep it decently warm as they are desert beetle. They are very cool to look at and there playing dead is cool to see.


----------



## KevinsWither (Dec 5, 2017)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> I always recommend assassin bugs. A bit on the dangerous side but amazing display animals that are fun to watch and put on quite a show at feeding time. Currently I have close to 50 P. biguttatus adults living in a 2.5 gallon tank, so you could fit at least a hundred in a five gallon.


50??? Jesus christ, I gotta get back into getting platymeris/horrida assassins!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Dec 5, 2017)

KevinsWither said:


> 50??? Jesus christ, I gotta get back into getting platymeris/horrida assassins!


Four more adults molted since I posted that, so make that 54.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thelema777 (Dec 5, 2017)

Id say just get a small tarantula honestly. Minimal care, generally docile if you dont go arboreal, and minimal space requirement. Pedes tend to escape, scorps are feisty, and beetles well just dont sound as cool lol id say instead of beatles go with a mantis, but i hear raising a mantis is a challenge.


----------



## draconisj4 (Dec 5, 2017)

I'd recommend going with the desert beetles if you want to be entertained. I have a tank with Blue Death Feigners and 4 other species of Tenebrionid beetles. They are hilarious, long lived and easy to care for. I use the desert substrate from Bugs in Cyberspace with a small moist corner of cocofiber , provide plenty of hiding spots and feed apples, carrots, lettuce, dry cat food, crushed roasted soybeans, oats, dried chopped crickets, and fish food. I also provide a shallow water dish with gravel to prevent drowning. Room temperature is fine for them.


----------



## Edward02 (Dec 10, 2017)

small ground spiders, small scorpions, roaches, and isopods are some of the best options if the tank is taller than you could have a mantis or a more arboreal spider


----------



## Edward02 (Dec 10, 2017)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Four more adults molted since I posted that, so make that 54.


54 in a 2.5g, how much space do you need for one


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Dec 10, 2017)

Edward02 said:


> 54 in a 2.5g, how much space do you need for one


I would give one something like 4x4x4 inches of space. Despite the 2.5 gallon being very crowded, they still have plenty of space because they mostly cluster together behind the bark and if one wants to wander around there's lots of empty space on the floor and under the lid.


----------



## Wayfarin (Apr 15, 2022)

You obviously must be referring to the giant, exotic species that most people keep as pets.
I personally don't believe that most invertebrates really care about how much space they have, unless they have to share it. 

But for maximum thriving capacity, I suggest jumping spiders. They are in every way as intriguing as larger species, but much less demanding. They seem very aware of their surroundings, making them almost not seem like spiders at all! Wherever you live, you could probably just capture one instead of purchasing it. Even if you live in an apartment, you have a good chance encountering one. If you're fortunate, you could even establish a breeding population of feeder insects to the habitat, eliminating any need to feed the spider. A jumping spider would probably thrive in a 1-gallon tank, let alone a 5-gallon. They are very diurnal, so they are easy to observe!

5 gallons seems large enough to hold most invertebrates comfortably, including the largest ones, but I personally believe that more people should be keeping micro-invertebrates.


----------



## Ebugz (Apr 30, 2022)

I would say a small mantis species if it’s tall


----------

